# Jerky in a Masterbuilt smoker.



## no brag fact (Dec 26, 2010)

I just got my Masterbuilt 30" smoker for Christmas.  I had some venison rounds in a brine for dried deer, so I put them in the new smoker to try it out.  It was great,  just set the heat and time then walk away.  Not like my regular smoker that needs constant watching. 

Yesterday I put in some Jerky,  just a small 3# batch to see how it would handle that.  Not so good.  With the lower temp. I couldn't get much smoke and I haven't found anyway to increase airflow to let the moisture escape.  Has anyone used a Masterbuilt for making jerky and is there a way to increase air flow?  I'm new to this forum so I don't know if this has already been asked and if it has maybe you could direct me to that thread also.

Thanks.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!

Open up the exhaust vent 100%

Pull out the chip loader part way to allow more air into the smoker

Pull out the chip pan about 1"

You'll notice a definite difference

Todd


----------



## no brag fact (Dec 26, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> Open up the exhaust vent 100%
> 
> ...


Todd, Thanks for the advice and the pm.  I'm sure that with the help I can get here I'll get used to the "store bought" smoker in no time.  This old man just isn't used to these new fangled toys yet.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2010)

First off welcome to SMF.

Then what Todd said.


----------



## stevie d (Dec 20, 2015)

Buy THE ATTACHMENT Cold Smoker 60 Bucks never  worry about not enough smoke again!!!!


----------

